# Shindaiwa B-40. Lucky find.



## alderman (Jul 22, 2017)

I saw this on eBay and snatched it up with a $40 buy it now to add to the collection. The seller only said it had spark so I wasn't sure if it was a runner or not. 
I assembled it upon arrival and found the air filter to be completely plugged. Installed a new filter and was pleasantly surprised when it fired right up. 
Seems to run strong
Kind of a unique machine with the fuel tank on top and the spark plug in the bottom. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jul 22, 2017)

Damn! $40, what a steal.


----------



## alderman (Jul 23, 2017)

I was surprised the air filter was so plugged. The rest of the machine looks to be in great shape so I can only assume it had low hours in extremely dusty conditions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawfun (Jul 27, 2017)

That looks remarkably similar to my old Robin/Craftsman 37cc brushcutter. Tank on top with the same rubber straps, plug on the bottom. Is the carb similar to a Mikuni motorcycle carb?


----------

